# Sex through temperature incubating



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

I came across this article http://www.independent.co.uk/news/a-drop-in-temperature-can-change-the-sex-of-chickens-1238516.html


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't put all your eggs in that basket. A little digging shows that he's come up with quite a few wild theories that didn't pan out. 

Others have believed that it and it has been proven not true.


----------



## Buckeye209 (Aug 11, 2015)

So it's false... Is he not legit


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He's something but has some wild theories that don't pan out. 

The thing I didn't find is how he established that the embryos were not already the sex that they hatched out to be. Without doing DNA testing, something pretty dicey because of the invasion of the shell and membranes, there is really no scientific way to know if that works or not. 

They've debunked that type of claim for other species already.


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

I read that same article. On one hand, having owned reptiles, and knowing temperature does determine sex of hatchlings, it makes sense. On the other hand, the article was written in Sept. If 1997. Knowing how many chickens are culled immediately after hatching, because egg people want pullets and meat people want cockerels, it doesn't make sense. If it worked, after more than 15 years, I hope the hatcheries would have implemented it. Surely, commercial incubators would, by now, have this feature.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Excellent point, PM.


----------



## perchiegirl (Aug 22, 2015)

pinkmartin said:


> I read that same article. On one hand, having owned reptiles, and knowing temperature does determine sex of hatchlings, it makes sense. On the other hand, the article was written in Sept. If 1997. Knowing how many chickens are culled immediately after hatching, because egg people want pullets and meat people want cockerels, it doesn't make sense. If it worked, after more than 15 years, I hope the hatcheries would have implemented it. Surely, commercial incubators would, by now, have this feature.


Good Logical thinking... Reptiles are a bit more... primitive and part of their incubation strategy is to adjust the temperature of the nest.

But there is another very interesting side note.... Reptiles can be Parthenogenic.... So can Turkeys... and possibly chickens...

Asexual reproduction like this produces a self clone... There are whole bloodlines of Female only reptiles. Tested and proving to have the same DNA.

deb


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

perchiegirl said:


> Good Logical thinking... Reptiles are a bit more... primitive and part of their incubation strategy is to adjust the temperature of the nest.
> 
> But there is another very interesting side note.... Reptiles can be Parthenogenic.... So can Turkeys... and possibly chickens...
> 
> ...


That's true. At least the reptile asexual reproduction. I think some amphibians do that as well. I think some actual "change" sex based on breeding needs. Imagine walking out to your coop and finding several laying hens were now roosters. Lmbo. That'd make for an interesting day on the forum! I would think, tho, if it has been considered in chickens, the poultry industry would have been on it like flies on...well, you know. 

Birds are supposed to be close to reptiles scientifically speaking. I guess through evolution, this could happen. There would have to be a need for it. Nature usually doesn't fix what ain't broke. Several generations of one line having too few of one sex being produced or surviving?


----------



## perchiegirl (Aug 22, 2015)

pinkmartin said:


> That's true. At least the reptile asexual reproduction. I think some amphibians do that as well. I think some actual "change" sex based on breeding needs. Imagine walking out to your coop and finding several laying hens were now roosters. Lmbo. That'd make for an interesting day on the forum! I would think, tho, if it has been considered in chickens, the poultry industry would have been on it like flies on...well, you know.
> 
> Birds are supposed to be close to reptiles scientifically speaking. I guess through evolution, this could happen. There would have to be a need for it. Nature usually doesn't fix what ain't broke. Several generations of one line having too few of one sex being produced or surviving?


Here is a interesting article on Parthenogenesis in Turkeys.... Yes written by a Phd.

http://oregonstate.edu/instruct/ans-tparth/

The deal is we may not recognize it in the back yard community or even within commercial flocks because of the amount of eggs that are consumed without being fertilized.

I belive they have found occurances in the "occasional" bird... but when examined closer find that the eggs develop only part way... and very very few reach the stage where they can hatch.

It may be that its happening all along we just dont recognize it.

deb


----------



## pinkmartin (Aug 11, 2015)

Finally got to read it. It certainly opens your mind to possibilities. When I get a chance, I may look for more.


----------

